# Web  -    ""

## saleee

.        - .     .          ,       
  12  
 
 Akkumuliator.p.ht    / 
      , 
        , , 
       ,      ,

----------


## zmey

,     -    -           ,         .
,      - .

----------


## Enter

zmey,         ,      68%. 
  163  (20 ..)

----------


## zmey

> 

  ...   ,      .         500 (900) -     () .

----------


## Enter

Ni-MH

----------


## zmey

...  12  NI-MH   (, , )  8 NI-MH   (  ),     - ( )  4 .     .        220.         -   .      -   .
 ...       -   .
..      "" -   .  
.....    " "         .  - , ,   .   (-)     . 720.  -   .    -   .     (-)   . 550. -   .     .         - 250.       250.   -   ,    .  .

----------


## Enter

,      ,       :
1.    .
2.   .
3.   . 
           .

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,       :
> 1.    .
> 2.   .
> 3.   . 
>            .

        ,   .   -   .

----------


## Enter

> ,   .   -   .

    ,    .
           :

----------


## Ch!p

> :

      150  USB-  -,   =)

----------


## erazer

> ,    .
>            :

  -,   ,   . , .
-, ,  ,  . ,            , -     .   "   ",       ,     -    . 
    , ,       -     .

----------


## zmey

> 

  ...      ,   .         .   -   ,    26     20       .     16   .              -     4    .      728  32        .   ""    ,   ,     .--    .   10-20 ,        45 -      .
   ,  ...         "".
..       4 .   ,      - ...

----------


## Enter

> 150  USB-  -,   =)

  ,       )

----------


## Ch!p

> ,       )

      " "    200 ,      .
,     - ,    .       -? 
     ,      .
, ,     -  ,    ,    -    .
, ,       http://www.everbuying.com/,          . ,   ,    -,    .        ,         .  ,       11 .
   dx.com -  .        .
http://www.merimobiles.com/  "    . 
   .  .   , , ,       -          .     .
,   "-" .     ? 
   ,      (   20 ).

----------


## Enter

> ,      (   20 ).

       ? )   

> ,     -    -           ,         .
> ,      - .

----------


## zmey

> 

  ...              .   ,            .
   ""   ""   ,  ,     .            .
   ,    , ""    .  , 500 , 7-    ...

----------


## Enter

zmey,      ,     (   ), ? )

----------


## Ch!p

> ? )

  ,  .
   ,    100    20,        10  -   40 =)   

> zmey,      ,     (   ), ? )

       ,        How to Win at eBay (   ,       ).
  .      ,       ,           .

----------


## zmey

> zmey,      ,

  ...    ,  ,      "",              " "  " ".  Ch!p     

> .

  .
   ( )      ... 
...     ,  ,      ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> How to Win at eBay

         .     ,

----------


## Ch!p

> .     ,

         ,      .
ֳ ,      ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ֳ ,      ?

  

 ,    ,   ,

----------


## Ch!p

> 

  .
*Buy It Now*,       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> Buy It Now,       .

  --,         !
   eBay  PayPal

----------


## Ch!p

. 
-     ,    .

----------


## saleee

,     
1.   12  
   ?
 ,                 ! 
2.  
3.   .       .

----------

